# Streamlined Foreign Offshore Procedures.



## Mahoneyq (Mar 26, 2016)

So I was getting my documents ready for the Streamlined Foreign Offshore Procedures.


One of the points in the procedure is this,



> Include at the top of the first page of each delinquent or amended tax return and at the top of each information return "Streamlined Foreign Offshore" written in red to indicate that the returns are being submitted under these procedures. This is critical to ensure that your returns are processed through these special procedures.


Here the information return is the Schedule B and 8938 that I am filing. I wrote Streamlined Foreign Offshore on each page of the Form 8938. They were 40 pages in total. Is that the way to go?




> Complete and sign a statement on the Certification by U.S. Person Residing Outside of the U.S. certifying (1) that you are eligible for the Streamlined Foreign Offshore Procedures; (2) that all required FBARs have now been filed (see instruction 8 below); and (3) that the failure to file tax returns, report all income, pay all tax, and submit all required information returns, including FBARs, resulted from non-willful conduct. You must submit the original signed statement and you must attach copies of the statement to each tax return and information return being submitted through these procedures. You should not attach copies of the statement to FBARs. Failure to submit this statement, or submission of an incomplete or otherwise deficient statement, will result in returns being processed in the normal course without the benefit of the favorable terms of these procedures.


So yeah , about this. It says to submit the original as well as copy attached to each tax return. In my case I am just amending 2014 taxes. So it would be the original and a copy. So do i just photo copy the original or print out another one and sign it again. Also it says to "attach" to the tax return. So do i just staple it/use an office pin to attach it to the 1040x on the last page after the 8938?


I know the questions are bit too Amateur but I don't wanna get into any trouble so I figured i'd just ask.


----------

